# Home Pod + Apple TV



## Nicosun (15 Février 2018)

Bonjour est-ce qu'il est possible de lire le son de l'Apple TV avec l'homepod ? Par exemple je loue un film et le son sorts de l'enceinte ? 
Si c'est le cas, n’y'aurait-il pas de latence ? 
Comme je n'ai pas de home cinema, je me pose la question par rapport au son de la télé, le homepod serait de toute façon un achat pour la musique en priorité.


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Février 2018)

Tu as une réponse ici:
https://www.igen.fr/apple-tv/2018/02/comment-utiliser-le-homepod-avec-lapple-tv-103031


----------



## Nicosun (18 Février 2018)

merci j'ai lu cet article  Il faudra attendre les tests quand même pour savoir l'intérêt de ce homepod et ses utilisations. J'ai commencé à parcourir quelques articles anglo-saxons, mais pour l'instant je ne sais pas trop quoi penser. Déjà le son semble bon c'est déjà un bon point.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (18 Février 2018)

Nicosun a dit:


> merci j'ai lu cet article  Il faudra attendre les tests quand même pour savoir l'intérêt de ce homepod et ses utilisations. J'ai commencé à parcourir quelques articles anglo-saxons, mais pour l'instant je ne sais pas trop quoi penser. Déjà le son semble bon c'est déjà un bon point.



C’est même le principale non? Le reste est accessoire... vivement la disponibilité en France...


----------



## Nicosun (18 Février 2018)

Oui c'est primordial je suis d'accord, mais à ce prix ce n'est pas suffisant pour moi. 
J'espère un Siri efficace et une intégration dans l'écosystème Apple un peu poussé, d'ou mon questionnement sur l'apple TV.  SI je gagne aussi en qualité pour les films par rapport au son de ma télé c'est un plus quand même.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (18 Février 2018)

Nicosun a dit:


> Oui c'est primordial je suis d'accord, mais à ce prix ce n'est pas suffisant pour moi.
> J'espère un Siri efficace et une intégration dans l'écosystème Apple un peu poussé, d'ou mon questionnement sur l'apple TV.  SI je gagne aussi en qualité pour les films par rapport au son de ma télé c'est un plus quand même.



À ce prix? Ce n’est vraiment pas cher pour une bonne enceinte... si le son est vraiment bon, ce tarif est plutôt bas...

Mais à part ça, bien entendu que l’Apple tv pourra l’utiliser en AirPlay comme toute autre enceinte AirPlay...


----------



## floctc (19 Juin 2018)

Bonjour, je me pose la question sur l’achat d’un HomePod, avec pour objectif de l’utiliser en « barre de son » pour l’apple TV. 
J’ai un abonnement Apple Music et utilise pas mal Siri, mais ce n’est pas la possibilité d’utiliser Siri pour écouter de la musique sur l’enceinte qui m’interesse. C’est bête mais j’aime bien voir les pochettes ou les clips que j’écoute, je passerai donc principalement par l’apple TV pour écouter la musique et pour diffuser le son de la télévision. 

Le premier avis de Philheap n’est pas concluant, j’aimerais en avoir d’autres. 
Le HomePod a-t-il sa place en tant que barre de son, par rapport à d’autres à 350€?
Ou au contraire son utilisation est à réserver pour écouter de la musique (via AirPlay ou Siri) ?

Merci d’avance.


----------



## ktv75 (20 Juin 2018)

Bonjour à tous !

Je profite de ce topic pour vous poser quelques questions.

Je souhaiterai me prendre 2 Homepod et les associer sur mon apple tv qui se trouve dans mon salon (les 2 Homepod seront sur le meuble tv et la tv accrochée au mur au dessus)

Est ce donc possible de connecter ces 2 homepod sur l'apple tv ? pour avoir un son stéréo ? par quel biais ? Airplay2 ?

Je suis actuellement abonné à Apple Music et j'ai lu sur un autre topic que le son en airplay (iphone + apple music + airplay) serait moins bon qu'une simple commande vocale au homepod pour lancer une music sur Apple music, j'ai bien compris ?

Si oui, la qualité de son que vont produire les 2 homepod en airplay sur apple tv seront quand même "potable" ?

Beaucoup d'intérrogation sur ce sujet, vous remerciant d'avance pour vos retours.

A bientot !


----------



## Nicosun (20 Juin 2018)

Oui c'est possible 2 homepod sur l'apple TV, tu les associe sur l'iphone et ensuite l'apple Tv les reconnais déjà associé.

De mon coté je n'ai qu'un Homepod de branché sur mon Apple TV et le son est nettement supérieur à la télé ce n'est pas comparable, avec 2 Homepod je pense que le résultat sera digne d'une bonne barre de son sans les effets surrounds, mais avec des basses sérieuses. 

Concernant le flux de musique il est different si c'est directement venant d'apple music ou si par exemple en Ariplay 2 pour Spotify ou Youtube etc, après je pense que si tu lance une musique apple Music de ton iPhone il sera lu comme directement d'apple Music sur le Homepod.


----------



## ktv75 (21 Juin 2018)

Nicosun a dit:


> Oui c'est possible 2 homepod sur l'apple TV, tu les associe sur l'iphone et ensuite l'apple Tv les reconnais déjà associé.
> 
> De mon coté je n'ai qu'un Homepod de branché sur mon Apple TV et le son est nettement supérieur à la télé ce n'est pas comparable, avec 2 Homepod je pense que le résultat sera digne d'une bonne barre de son sans les effets surrounds, mais avec des basses sérieuses.
> 
> Concernant le flux de musique il est different si c'est directement venant d'apple music ou si par exemple en Ariplay 2 pour Spotify ou Youtube etc, après je pense que si tu lance une musique apple Music de ton iPhone il sera lu comme directement d'apple Music sur le Homepod.



Merci pour le retour, en effet j’espère avoir la même qualité de son avec Apple Music peut importe la façon de le lancer, quelqu’un pour confirmer ?


----------



## laurence10laurent (11 Août 2018)

Salut Nicosun
J’ai acheté 2 HomePod pour les connecter à mon AppleTV 4K afin d’en faire ma barre de son
Mon retour d’expérience est le suivant :
- latence : pas avec Molotov et YouTube. Par contre avec Infuse pour regarder les films, il y a de la latence qui m’a beaucoup gêné 

le son est vraiment exceptionnel et la spacialisation est bluffante 

Par contre, l’utilisation au quotidien est vite laborieuse car à chaque allumage de l’AppleTV il te faut reconnecter les HomePod en sortie audio. Dès que tu veux faire du AirPlay avec un autre device Apple et ton AppleTV ça déconnecte les HomePod. 

Donc j’ai revendu les HomePod à contre cœur mais vraiment ce manque de souplesse au quotidien est trop galère surtout pour ceux de la famille qui ne sont pas très Technos


----------



## Nicosun (11 Août 2018)

Dommage car os tv et iOS 12 règle le soucis de déconnection et rajoute quelques options.


----------

